# National Pet Day



## JustBonee (Apr 11, 2019)

https://holidays-today.com/holidays/national-pet-day-2019.html

Why we celebrate National Pet Day ...  National Pet Day is dedicated to pets, who aren’t given proper attention. On this day there is different assistance to pets, who live in shelters. The holiday was created by Colleen Page – a well-known protector of animals. It was first celebrated in 2005. In the United States, a special fund for animals has been created, with the help of which the maintenance of many shelters in the country is carried out. What Do People Do National Pet Day is celebrated in different ways: someone buys food and takes it to an animal shelter, someone takes pictures of his pet, putting photos on social networks. It is a common occurrence to take an animal from a shelter. You can donate money, organize a party for your pet, organize a protest against the care of dogs.


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 11, 2019)

Happy National Pet Day. Although I have never been able to have a cat dog, bunny or a pet other than a turtle when I was younger because I was allergic I still love them  all dearly.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2019)




----------

